# Pigments for MaxiPoodle1: Pink Bronze, Tan, Vanilla, Golder's Green, Night Light



## MichelleM (Feb 11, 2007)

Quote:

 *From MaxiPoodle1:*
*Show me your piggies...please!!* 
can some one please show me swatches on their skin, of the pigments that they have, no specific color i like everything, I have been thinking of getting a pig., but I want to know how they look on skin!...TIA!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 
I've swatched all of the pigments that I have (only 5! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), and they are:
Pink Bronze, Tan, Vanilla, Golder's Green, Night Light










Pink Bronze, Tan, Vanilla, Golder's Green, Night Light





All pictures are without flash on my fairly pale skin (NC15 or so - my arms are darker than my face though...).

Hope that helps!


----------



## geeko (Feb 15, 2007)

these are the green pigments i have (i have teal...but i forgot to take a swatch of it) hths! this was taken under natural light with no flash.






[/img]






my blue pigments










i have other pigments but i haven't took pics of swatches of them yet. will take soon.


----------



## geeko (Feb 15, 2007)

my yellow/gold pigments











To be continued.


----------



## geeko (Mar 12, 2007)

More pigments


----------



## geeko (Mar 12, 2007)




----------

